# Bianchi "Caurus" frame?



## kristbowels (Feb 19, 2008)

this might belong in the vintage section, sorry if it does. Ive got my eye on a bianchi frame from 1993 called a Caurus. i cant seem to find anything about this model on the web from google searching a few things and the guy didnt give much useful information. one question i have is that he claims the seat tube to be 53 c-c and the top tube to be 55c-c. Im not an expert by any means, but this seems like a strange set of measurements, can i trust this guy? he said the frame is made of columbus SBX, which i also havent hear of, ive heard of SLX. is this a typo? thanks for any help that anyone can offer, i might end up with the bianchi ive been waiting for if this frame turns out to be legit.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

that geometry sounds about the same as my 2002 bianchi ....If it is indeed NOS and it is your size, for that price I'd pull the trigger on it


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Columbus SBX dates to early 90s; Bianchi definitely used it at least in 1994.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I rode a Bianchi SBX in the early 90s. According to someone who was a Bianchi rep at that time, SBX was not a specific Columbus tube, but stood for a Bianchi tubeset also called "superset" or "super set". The chainstay and downtube were slightly heavier than the top tube. The downtube was noticeably ovalized at the bottom bracket. My guess was that the Bianchi SBX tubeset was a combination of Columbus SLX and SL tubing.

I don't remember Bianchi's sizing scheme at that time. But keep in mind that a 53 cm seat tube measured center-to-center could easily measure 54.5 cm center-to-top of top tube. So perhaps there is a discrepancy between some measurements taken by the seller and the nominal frame dimensions as Bianchi defined them.

You come across Cauruses on European websites and the occasional Euro eBay auction. Perhas the name "Caurus" never made it to North America. Here's a 1988 Caurus 840, 61 cm, Biopace crank.

.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Remember that this is just a "factory" bike, and not one made in the "Racing Department".

Also remember that the top tube is the most important measurement.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I just went out and re-measured my 53CM Bianchi....it is indeed 53 cm cc seat tube and 55 cm cc top tube. OP how tall are you, and what is your stand-over height? I am 5 foot 5 and have a 31 inch standover.

For that money I'd buy the frame if it was local, however, I fear shipping from Sweden might be a bit high. (no fear that I am going to scoop you on this frame)


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Remember that this is just a "factory" bike, and not one made in the "Racing Department".
> 
> Also remember that the top tube is the most important measurement.


Absolutely. And don't let all the frame tubing BS in my previous post mislead you into believing that SBX frames were top-of-the line. I remember mine as being, well, OK. I sold it for $75. Don't overpay.


----------



## kristbowels (Feb 19, 2008)

hey thanks a bunch for the help guys. unfortunately someone scooped it up before i had the chance. Its probably good though, because i have a 55x55 frame (c-c on both) and the top tube is a little long for me. Im actually riding it with a 90cm stem and am sliding forward during sprints and slimbs more than i would like to be, so the 53x55 setup probably wouldnt have helped me anyway, besides being a prettier color than the frame i ride now. 
ToG>> im about 5'7" with a 31.5(ish) standover. like i said, the frame would probably have been a little long. 

On another note, since im talking about sizing, with my height and standover in mind, as well as the frame size i have now and the sliding that i mentioned, any recommendations on a frame size? like i said, the 90cm stem on the 55cm top tube (c-c) is a little long, and the keyword is little. i just dont want to shorten the stem too much and throw weight places it shouldn't be. anyone got an extra steel frame laying around? im looking for mid to late 80s columbus if i had my druthers, but you know how it is. once more any shared knowledge is much appreciated


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Have you tried this? 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

It can give you a much clearer idea of suitable top tube length(-s) and proportional stem length(-s) (i.e. better positioned center of gravity in relation to the BB) in accordance with your body measurements. Not the word of God of course but highly beneficial info imho.

Good luck with the frame hunt. :thumbsup:


----------



## peque86 (Dec 4, 2009)

where does ultegra sl rank with campy


----------

